# White Duck?



## FattyMcJ

Ok, so I was out shooting today, (practice makes perfect, right? lol) and happened upon this little guy:

Yes, I missed the focus by a weensy bit, but it's a 20yr old PK mount Soligor 80-200mm Macro.  Fully manual lens, not the easiest to learn for a newb to DSLR's lol






I did a quick Google on white ducks, but none look like this guy. Can anyone tell me what kind of duck this is? I've never seen one around my part of town.


----------



## Overread

You could try searching for blond instead of white ducks - the breast of the duck looks to be more blond colouring than white. No idea of the species however interesting head and neck features.
You might also have to search on non-native breeds as if he is alone on the water there is a decent chance he could be an escapee or a released/dumped bird from someones collection.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Overread said:


> You could try searching for blond instead of white ducks - the breast of the duck looks to be more blond colouring than white. No idea of the species however interesting head and neck features.
> You might also have to search on non-native breeds as if he is alone on the water there is a decent chance he could be an escapee or a released/dumped bird from someones collection.



Excellent advise, my friend. Thank you!  I hadn't thought of using "Blonde"

I'm not really "into" shooting wildlife, but they are probably the most readily available subjects and don't fuss when you take your good sweet time with full manual mode lol

As for his looks, I agree, it's unique and a very beautiful bird. I love the white neck/face with grey mask. So cool looking!


----------



## Abby Rose

I think thats probably an escapee. How big was he compared to the mallards? It's a little difficult to tell from the picture. He's not a wild breed. 

I'd wager he's probably some sort of Magpie or Ancona cross. They have spots like that only bigger and are about the size he looks. He isn't pure because Magpies and Anconas rarely have crests (the poof on his head) and they dont have any shading in their feathers like he has on his chest. They have clearly defined spots. He also has way too much white on him. 

Any duck can be hatched with a crest, but there is a breed called "Crested" and he could be crossed with that too.  They are often white.

I'm sort of a domestic waterfowl enthusiast.  Here's links to those breeds, if youre curious. I used to raise Anconas, they are wonderful birds. 

Ancona:
http://www.jphpk.gov.my/English/AnconaDuckFlock.jpg

Magpie:
http://www.efowl.com/v/vspfiles/photos/1003-2T.jpg

The main difference is that Anconas are like Holstein cows, there are no rules for their spots. They can be anywhere, any size, any shape. Mostly they are on the head, back, and tail. 
Magpies are supposed to have smooth borders the the "cap" on their head, and the "cape" on their back. 

The two also have a slight difference in size and body shape, and Anconas lay more eggs. 

A little long-winded?  Sorry, I get carried away when it comes to ducks.


----------



## Sharp Shooter

I don't know the species of the duck, but the genetics are called pieballed.  That is why it is the color it is.


----------



## twowetdogz

Kind of looks like a cross-breed to me. The head looks a lot like a wood duck, has a much more domesticated look to it.

Seen this before while tromping through swamps, but usually involving what appears to be a mallard crossed with a domestic duck.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Wow, thanks guys!  Since I shot this photo I've been back and he's still there at the lake, so I'm thinking someone set him free.

As far as size, he's bigger than the others, by a good margin. He was definitely well fed lol


----------



## MDWine

I think hybrid, crossbreed, mongral.... ugly! :gah:


----------

